# Strange brown specks?



## alakamande (Jan 6, 2016)

I recently discovered these brown specks on my mouse, which worried me and brought me to this forum.









I'm hoping to know what is going on and what a recommended line of action would be.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Likley parasites like mites or lice. You can get ivermectin treatments for it or use a more natural product.
I use a spot on for small rodents called xeno 50 mini, never had a problem with it. Don't use Bob Martin stuff it's got a high rate of reactions.

You will need to realy clean the housing too.


----------



## alakamande (Jan 6, 2016)

I just saw recently that both vegetable oil and canola oil treatments are plausible alternatives, 
I'll debate as to which one I'll choose to use I guess. 
I only got this guy less than a week ago, can barely believe this. 
I'll try to choose a treatment I guess, also, the image I posted was way over the size the forum rules specify wasn't it? 
I'll try to keep that in mind the next time I post.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I cant seem to find the ivermectin treatment in the US. The only one i found says for animals over 300g which my mice are not.

I did find one that was for small birds 20-40g. Could I use that?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah bird stuff is normaly ok to use, I know a few who use chicken and pigeion stuff.

Best to treat all your mice if I was you. I haven't tried any natural stuff myself so can't say how effective they are.

Yeah thr pic is a bit big lol, next ones just rember to resize them first. Most image hosting sites have a crop and resize button when you upload them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Vegetable and canola oil are not going to be effective mite treatments. They might add to your mouse's diet, and make him or her look really scuzzy for a while, but that's about it. DE or a chemical parasiticide are your best bets.


----------

